# How do you cook goat meat?



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How do you cook goat meat? Any favorite recipes?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I’m following, I get mine of Friday!!!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Following just because I'm extremely curious! I have never had goat but always wanted to try it (just has to be a goat I don't know personally ) 

I always thought it would be like deer. But with deer meat we mostly just fry it, or turn it into jerky. Maybe the occasional roast. Excited to see the different recipes.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Slow and low. Trim every spec of fat off. I rub mine with olive oil, season the outside with whatever I'm in the mood for. Crank the oven up to 400. Put it on an oiled cookie sheet, put some sweet peppers, onions, Asparagus around it then put it in the oven. Then I turn the oven down to 225. Depending on the size of the roast, leg, etc. maybe 2- 2.5 hours later, it's dinner time.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My friend had dairy goat meat. She usually stewed it in the crockpot and it was tender and tasty!


----------



## cathy page (Nov 16, 2017)

My favorite is in the oven at 350 in a dish with lid barbque sauce on it, depending on size of pieces as how long to cook, I go with 2 hours with a couple lbs of meat, very tender and GOOD.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Not sure how old your goat is, as if older then maybe it’s a tougher piece/cut of meat? Dairy different than meat goat? Fixed wether versus not?, or old milker?

All goat we have had, Falls into one of two categories so far. The ones we have harvested are usually pretty young. 
1 Wethered dairy /boer about 8 months old
2. Wethered about 1 year to 1 1/2 years of age.

Cooking-we have outdoor grilled most of our goat and cook it just like we would any piece of red meat. Typically we eat red meat medium rare, with little seasoning and have yet to marinade the meat.

The majority of the meat has been delicious. Some has been tough, which could have benefited from a slow cook process. 

We had one leg of goat that was absolutely amazing! It was like a very very amazing mild, tender, juicy-more like a delicious prime piece of beef-but just so mild and tender! 

When we have processed the ones we have we have been trying to track which animal it was and how old and how we fed them, so as to learn any flavor or tenderness variations...

Also, we have had all ground made into hamburger patties, both 1/4 and 1/3 lbs. The burgers are amazing! We grill these and still prefer medium rare 

After having both goat and lamb burgers, we have found we no longer care for the grass fed beef burgers that we use to love!!?!

So, perhaps our families tastes have changed anyhow, or it’s in our minds that here it’s goat or lamb! ♥♥♥


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

So these are two goat chops that I️ sautéed in a fry pan on the stove! The chops are small, goats are small, but delicious!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

odieclark said:


> View attachment 124263
> View attachment 124263
> 
> 
> So these are two goat chops that I️ sautéed in a fry pan on the stove! The chops are small, goats are small, but delicious!


I'll try this! I totally admit I chickened out and had them do the majority into sausage and pepper sticks and the only normal meat I had them cut were chops. I figured that way I can try it and if it is totally nasty then the seasoning would hide it and I could move on.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

So true Jessica! We aren’t big on sausage but sausage sells, we were told 

However, with the sheep we have more experience and wanted to learn the true flavor of lamb!

As you may know, often lamb served anywhere or in recipes they highly season it. We feel it’s to mask the flavor of an old ewe!. So, think gyro meat. Ground up highly seasoned lamb or old sheep=mutton. Many love gyros but think no lamb?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Love the little chops and steaks!

Also burgers and legs!

They patty into burgers and they are amazing! I️ am now thinking this will be todays lunch!!!♥


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We get the majority of the goat meat for our freezer ground and we use this almost exclusively in place of ground beef. Our favorites are:

Tacos! Taco seasoning and goat meat are fabulous together. Hard or soft shells. Shredded lettuce, diced tomato, avocado, sour cream, and shredded cheese.

Shepherd's (Goatherd's) Pie (some folks call this Pot of a Chinaman?): browned ground goat in the bottom of a deep casserole, then layer on top green beans or peas, creamed corn, mashed potatoes. Then heat in oven until potatoes begin to brown.

We also buy breakfast sausage seasoning and mix several pounds of breakfast sausage from ground goat and let it cure in the fridge for 2 days then form small patties and freeze.

Burgers, chili, and "dirty rice" also come to mind. 

And each year at the end of tomato season my husband makes up a huge vat of meat spaghetti sauce with ground goat and we freeze that for pasta meals or lasagna throughout the year!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

odieclark said:


> So true Jessica! We aren't big on sausage but sausage sells, we were told
> 
> However, with the sheep we have more experience and wanted to learn the true flavor of lamb!
> 
> As you may know, often lamb served anywhere or in recipes they highly season it. We feel it's to mask the flavor of an old ewe!. So, think gyro meat. Ground up highly seasoned lamb or old sheep=mutton. Many love gyros but think no lamb?


We did sheep for the first time this year. Not my plan. Store bought lamb had me and the family super disappointed. Over the moon happy with the homegrown. Actually better than goat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

odieclark said:


> So true Jessica! We aren't big on sausage but sausage sells, we were told
> 
> However, with the sheep we have more experience and wanted to learn the true flavor of lamb!
> 
> As you may know, often lamb served anywhere or in recipes they highly season it. We feel it's to mask the flavor of an old ewe!. So, think gyro meat. Ground up highly seasoned lamb or old sheep=mutton. Many love gyros but think no lamb?


I LOVE sausage so hoping this doesn't kill that lol but your right seasoning can fix anything! We had a old cow break her leg so she was ground up into HB and can we say gross? But I bought a whole bunch of marinade and mixed a LOT in every batch and it was really good. Before I tried it I kept saying if I feed it to the dog that isn't wasting it right? Lol I am really big on not wasting things which is why it took so long to get a kid butchered. Which by the way still isn't ready


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

wifeof1 said:


> We did sheep for the first time this year. Not my plan. Store bought lamb had me and the family super disappointed. Over the moon happy with the homegrown. Actually better than goat.


Love Lamb! Love the goat as well! Most of ours were makes or wethers, and oldest was 1 1/2

We eat all of it and almost all ground is made into patties for burgers-DELICIOUS!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Wifeof1

Total difference between what you raise and what you buy

Often grocers have older sheep. Mutton. Often imported

Same goes for restaurants 

Home grown is yummy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Y'all have got me fired up lol. We're having goat tacos today


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Tacos will be awesome! I couldn’t bring myself to turning our ground into tacos, as the burgers are just SO Delicious!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I ate it!!! I did the chops and was going to go all fancy on the cooking but didn’t want to hide the taste at all so just threw some seasoning salt on a fried them on low. Not bad!!! The fat was totally gross, which is funny because I love my beef with a lot of fat on it lol but it was very tender and good. Best thing was it does NOT taste like deer like some claim lol


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Jessica, BTW, our cat loves the fat! In fact our old cat loves goat and lamb!

When we have it she goes into this psycho crazy I MUST HAVE SOME OF THAT MEAT MODE! 

Kitty can smell it down, and comes from a different room or out of a dead sleep!

Goat chops are delicious!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Best thing was it does NOT taste like deer like some claim lol


You dislike venison?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

odieclark said:


> Jessica, BTW, our cat loves the fat! In fact our old cat loves goat and lamb!
> 
> When we have it she goes into this psycho crazy I MUST HAVE SOME OF THAT MEAT MODE!
> 
> ...


My dog loved it lol 
Mariarose no it's really not my favorite. I don't like lean and gamey taste. I admit give me a juicy fatty steak or some unhealthy pork and you have a best friend lol 
I'm kinda upset at the place that processed the meat, everyone says how good goat sausage is so I wanted half breakfast sausage half Italian and I got all Italian! I need to find recipes for all this other then spaghetti fan, but the kids and husband are!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Italian sausage always tasted amazing to me in breakfast wraps, with spinach or steamed kale, mushrooms, and scrambled eggs. And on pizza, with mushrooms, onions, and spinach. And it was good in soups, too.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh yeah, Itallian sausage Soup. Great day for that. Break out the bread machine.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those both sound really good! I’ll defrost some and try it in eggs tonight!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Breakfast wraps, pizza, soups and stews, Shepherd's Pie. Overstuffed potatoes with veggies and grated cheddar. Any rice dish.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Funny! 

I hear that comment !!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

About the venison
Gamey taste of deer
Also butcher not following directions,... oh I will spare you!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Will have to try some of the things suggested


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I wish I could find a reputable butcher near me. Last one we used gave us someone else’s meat and shorted us. 
How hard is it, eating something you raised, maybe even helped birth? I can’t imagine eating any of my goats, they are like my babies. How do you separate yourself? I really would like to be self sufficient and I know “logically” homegrown anything is much healthier then store bought.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Madgoat said:


> I wish I could find a reputable butcher near me. Last one we used gave us someone else's meat and shorted us.
> How hard is it, eating something you raised, maybe even helped birth? I can't imagine eating any of my goats, they are like my babies. How do you separate yourself? I really would like to be self sufficient and I know "logically" homegrown anything is much healthier then store bought.


Oh I know !

I heard someone say once, but I ask how can anyone eat an animal without having a relationship with it? At first I kind of laughed, nervously and thought it was one of those annoying meat crazy people would say!!! But the more I thought about it, kind of came around to it

I know exactly what our animal ate, if he or it had anything objectionable and when/if so

Animal was loved and treated humanely and had as good of a life as we could possibly give it!

I remember giving the favorite popcorn treat to our Jacob lamb that went into be butchered, right before, amongst other animals, our pigs, getting watermelons their last days,...

You can judge us, but we do our best. I do not like taking them to the butcher and only had to do that a few times. I have helped with chicken butchering, but never did the kill part, just the cleaning

Lastly, I always thank the ♥ ♥ animal before they go, this is the hardest part for me, to say good bye-even though I don't think they understand my words -and now you probably think I am crazy!!!
!♥.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Madgoat said:


> I wish I could find a reputable butcher near me. Last one we used gave us someone else's meat and shorted us.
> How hard is it, eating something you raised, maybe even helped birth? I can't imagine eating any of my goats, they are like my babies. How do you separate yourself? I really would like to be self sufficient and I know "logically" homegrown anything is much healthier then store bought.


I don't eat goat meat because my mom insists that we only eat the meat from animals we raise.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Goatgirls-understood. ♥


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

This is a great thread. 
I’m hoping to get into milk soon, which means kids. And I’m sick of explaining that I would rather raise the babies as happy little goat monkeys and then butcher, then worrying about not finding buyers or worrying about them being mistreated. A happy life that I can oversee til the end then total respect by enjoying eating them. 
Lamb is mine and my husbands favorite meat of all, does goat have the same gamey barnyard flavor? I’m hoping it does but we also will eat venison wild turkey and occasionally a bear burger so we are open to gamey.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Our goat has never tasted at all gamey. Hope that does not disappoint you.
We do all of our own butchering. Could not stand it any other way.
When we liquidated our herd; I sold some. I was so upset over that, that we butchered the rest; even my favorite. I still fret about how Angel may or may not be doing but at least I know where StarryNight is.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

I think goat is more mild than lamb


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Milder is fine too we mostly love food! And are making the move as much as we can ($$) to more sensibly raised. But what can compare to something you have cuddled and nurtured. I’m not looking forward to slaughter as that’s always sad but a freezer full of good food for us and our kiddos is a win. Thank you for the input


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Both Indian and Jamaican cuisine have a version of curry goat. I usually get that if I go to an Indian or Jamaican restaurant.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> Milder is fine too we mostly love food! And are making the move as much as we can ($$) to more sensibly raised. But what can compare to something you have cuddled and nurtured. I'm not looking forward to slaughter as that's always sad but a freezer full of good food for us and our kiddos is a win. Thank you for the input


When we had it it was close to pork in color and texture but jad a more mild flavoe. Not gamey at all. I guess if you had a bunch of bucks it could be gamey kinda like when a buck is around a doe the milk supposedly tastes different.


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

I bought some ground goat meat at our local farmer's market, a couple years ago. They told me to just do it like I would hamburger, so I fried up a burger for each of us (4 of us) to eat for dinner that night. I didn't tell ANYONE what it was; they all ate it and never said a word, but I could NOT eat it at all! All I could taste was billy goat smell. My husband is a VERY picky eater, and he didn't think it tasted odd for hamburger, so I don't think it ACTUALLY tasted like billy goats smell, but boy I could NOT eat mine. I went to bed hungry that night. LOL


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

15WildTurkey said:


> This is a great thread.
> I'm hoping to get into milk soon, which means kids. And I'm sick of explaining that I would rather raise the babies as happy little goat monkeys and then butcher, then worrying about not finding buyers or worrying about them being mistreated. A happy life that I can oversee til the end then total respect by enjoying eating them.
> Lamb is mine and my husbands favorite meat of all, does goat have the same gamey barnyard flavor? I'm hoping it does but we also will eat venison wild turkey and occasionally a bear burger so we are open to gamey.


I want to also do this when our two doelings mature. I have a wife who loves animals and has an ironclad rule, so far, of not eating any species we have raised. I have a little over a year to get past that and then start looking for a buck.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Someone once said to me, how can you eat an animal you haven’t gotten to know? Not knowing how the animal was treated, or what it had to eat, how it was processed -,... I try to think of that and it makes it easier! 

Any animal we have raised, o try to give it the best life possible, and knowing our animals haven’t been treated poorly, and even got treats sometimes-well makes it better!

Goat burgers are awesome! And goat meat is leaner and healthier than other popular meats, even than boneless chicken!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Don't do it! I'm just kidding, but this is really interesting to read! Personally, I could never raise an animal for meat, but that's because I can become attached to pretty much anything in like a millisecond. I can't disagree with knowing how animals are raised & treated though, that would make it a tad easier IF I had to do it. I'll share a story about when I was young...I showed dairy cattle for several years, we didn't have a dairy farm, but a close family friend did, so I worked there, raised one calf 'Marissa' from the day she was born. After winning with her as a heifer & a cow at local fairs (I also showed one of her calves) one day I was in the truck with my dad & he got a call from our farmer friend who said that Marissa had quit producing milk & was sent to slaughter! I was beside myself, bawling, & of course it was all on speaker phone  this was in the 90's-the phone was like built-in to his truck. I haven't eaten beef since. I've always thought that maybe if he would've let me say goodbye it wouldn't have been so traumatic, but farmers don't think like that I guess. I never really intended for the 'no beef' to be forever, but here I am! I just can't help but think of her


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

White feather farms 
Aww -so sweet! I understand that totally!

In fact in life, for me personally anyhow, I believe it’s imperative for me to see a person that I know well dead if they have died-to be able to comprehend that they are actually dead. So, though it’s rational to know a friend or relative dies, but if I never saw them dead-well I dream of them still that they are alive. Not sure I am making any sense, but your not saying your beloved cow had to be very difficult. Sometimes adults think kids shouldn’t see that-dead animals or people-but I disagree. That’s just my own self-I would like to say good bye, or give a hug if possible & if I know someone or an animal is dying,...& seeing one dead is part of the realization for me as well. 

Aww. So sorry about Marissa. I am sure she knew much love from you as she was prized by you with your involvement with her! Very special indeed! ♥


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

It is easier and more difficult in some ways to eat an animal that we have rasied. The meat chickens.. we do not get attached to. They get fed and watered and that is pretty much it here. We know they are only gonna be here a short time so no attachment necessary... but they do have the things they need and then some.... and free room to roam a happy bug eatin life.

The turkeys and rabbits that have been culled that lived here for a while are a bit harder. But i look at it this way.... they did have a great life here. Had treats and ground to dig in and the turks had grass and bugs. No tinny cages that are so full they cannot turn around or move about freely in. Their life is not being wasted by us eating them. If we just threw them all out for the wild animals round here to eat that would be a waste to us of their precious life. The last thing we do for them is give them a swift death amd respect for that life. We use every possible scrap from any animal we butcher here on our farm out of love and respect for these animals.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas!

I've only had it a couple times. First time was from one we processed actually, I unfortunately only got a piece of it, (still trying to figure that one out) and didn't really get a taste of it. (or can't remember)

The 2nd time was coincidentally this last weekend; we went to an Indian restaurant and I of course had to get the goat. I forget what it's called but it was on a bed of some kind of rice with a curry sauce. (entry level, so I'm told lol. If that means anything to anyone). I really liked it though, was a very delicious dish.

Still toying with the idea of having two late babies (wethers) from last year processed.


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

odieclark said:


> White feather farms
> Aww -so sweet! I understand that totally!
> 
> In fact in life, for me personally anyhow, I believe it's imperative for me to see a person that I know well dead if they have died-to be able to comprehend that they are actually dead. So, though it's rational to know a friend or relative dies, but if I never saw them dead-well I dream of them still that they are alive. Not sure I am making any sense, but your not saying your beloved cow had to be very difficult. Sometimes adults think kids shouldn't see that-dead animals or people-but I disagree. That's just my own self-I would like to say good bye, or give a hug if possible & if I know someone or an animal is dying,...& seeing one dead is part of the realization for me as well.
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, I do think she knew how loved she was, she was so pampered & loved it! By no means do I think he even gave it a thought, & he felt bad about the whole thing after, which my parents assured him I was ok! I can understand where you're coming from with people, I lost my mom a little over 2 years ago & I dream about her often, probably because I just wish she was still here


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Aww,... I am sorry you lost your mom. I dread that and am lucky to still have mine,... Your mom is in your heart for sure, as moms never really leave us.♥


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> We use every possible scrap from any animal we butcher here on our farm out of love and respect for these animals.


Amen to that. Waste NOT! We are about to leave on an extended trip and have some rabbit left from making broth. It is all in the freezer. At the very least it will be ground into dog or cat food. Nothing gets thrown out.


----------

